# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Взлом пароля БИОСа

## GremlinE

Доброго времени суток. Прошу помочь советом или делом;). Не знаю каким образом(может все-таки и сам намудрил), но запаролился БИОС. Пароля естесьно не знаю((( Возможно ли как-то взломать/удалить/узнать этот пароль. Ноут Futjitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile 55553, Тип BIOS	Phoenix (11/13/09). Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Slater

> Доброго времени суток. Прошу помочь советом или делом;). Не знаю каким образом(может все-таки и сам намудрил), но запаролился БИОС. Пароля естесьно не знаю((( Возможно ли как-то взломать/удалить/узнать этот пароль. Ноут Futjitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile 55553, Тип BIOS	Phoenix (11/13/09). Заранее спасибо)


Если можете добраться до биосной батарейки, выньте ее , отсоедините АКБ
и перезагрузитесь. 
Пароль как и на любом компе должен слететь.

----------


## GremlinE

> Если можете добраться до биосной батарейки, выньте ее , отсоедините АКБ
> и перезагрузитесь.


А другие способы есть? Не хочеться вскрывать ноут из-за гарантийного договора

----------


## Slater

> А другие способы есть? Не хочеться вскрывать ноут из-за гарантийного договора


Esprimo Mobile - после этой надписи какая буква?

попробуйте в сервисной поддержке узнать как лучше Вам поступить, так как аппарат еще на гарантии.

----------


## GremlinE

> попробуйте в сервисной поддержке узнать как лучше Вам поступить, так как аппарат еще на гарантии.


На сайте был, меня там тех поддержке вежливо послали в ближайший сервисный центр)) Мне этот пароль пока ни коим образом не мешает, просто хочу перестраховаться(мало ли что). Т.е. без технического вмешательства никак? Программно не снять пароль? Может существует какой-то стандартный пароль, на типа автоблокировки(знаю, глупый вопрос)?




> Esprimo Mobile - после этой надписи какая буква?


 А модель ноута FUJITSU SIEMENS ESPRIMO Mobile V5535. В прошлый раз ошибся, извиняюсь.

----------


## Slater

> Программно не снять пароль


на этой модели не слышал о такой возможности.
...в Самаре убрать пароль с биоса в сервис центре 150 руб. (это к сведению), так что наверняка в Вашем городе примерно так же;)

----------


## GremlinE

> на этой модели не слышал о такой возможности.


Значит для каких-то моделей это реально? Можете привести пример?

----------


## Vvalerra

> Если можете добраться до биосной батарейки, выньте ее , отсоедините АКБ
> и перезагрузитесь. 
> Пароль как и на любом компе должен слететь.


Нифига не на любом,  у меня на стационарнике биос обвалился в сервисный режим видать , просит пароль , и ничего не помогает .  Батарейку конечно  вынимал.!

----------


## temalaner

если у вас гарантийка есть чтобы не вскрывать 
отсоедините АКБ
отсоедините Сеть
и нажать POWER 30сек - 1 мин

собрать обратно должно слететь , но не все модели слетают BIOS ПК \ ноуты  вероятно 50% успеха

----------


## Vvalerra

> Всё просто - батарейку снимать, подождать 30 секунд, вставить обратно и всё.


Если бы! Это  уж  в первую очередь и  младенец делает.

----------

